# canada to germany



## Bayzel

how old do you have to be to live on your own in germany? im 16 and i would like to move to germany. i can support myself fianiacly for awhile when im there but i would need a job asap. 

where do i purchase work visa's, and residency permits?? and how much are they?

i would like to move there asap so i could go to a german school. im currently in eastern canada and about to enroll in german classes, i know basic german

thanks


----------



## James3214

Welcome to the forum Bayzel. 
Personally, I think at 16 you are too young to be thinking about a move to Germany alone. You need to apply for a visa to come to Germany and the minimum age is 18. You can't 'purchase' visas or residence permits you have to apply and if granted you then pay a processing fee (around 60€ I think for a normal working visa).
I appreciate your interest in moving here but I think you are a bit too young to think about making the move at the moment. It's something you should discuss with your parents or guardians first as moving to a new country (especially where they speak another language) is a big life changing move and has all sorts of implications for yourselves and your family.
I would stay in education, learn German and if you really still want to come try, consider studying here on a student visa.


----------



## Bayzel

James3214 said:


> Welcome to the forum Bayzel.
> Personally, I think at 16 you are too young to be thinking about a move to Germany alone. You need to apply for a visa to come to Germany and the minimum age is 18. You can't 'purchase' visas or residence permits you have to apply and if granted you then pay a processing fee (around 60€ I think for a normal working visa).
> I appreciate your interest in moving here but I think you are a bit too young to think about making the move at the moment. It's something you should discuss with your parents or guardians first as moving to a new country (especially where they speak another language) is a big life changing move and has all sorts of implications for yourselves and your family.
> I would stay in education, learn German and if you really still want to come try, consider studying here on a student visa.


yeah, thanks..

how do i apply for a student visa, and how much would it cost and where would i be staying??? thanks again


----------



## Bevdeforges

Bayzel said:


> yeah, thanks..
> 
> how do i apply for a student visa, and how much would it cost and where would i be staying??? thanks again


You're considered a minor in Germany until you reach age 18. To apply for a student visa, you normally first have to apply to a school and be admitted as a foreign student and it depends on the nature of the school what sort of accommodation they offer (or not). But in any event, you'd have to have the backing of your parents and someone to function as guardian until you reach age 18. You're not able to sign a lease or any other form of contract (including a work contract) until you reach 18.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kyokushin723

James3214 said:


> Welcome to the forum Bayzel.
> Personally, I think at 16 you are too young to be thinking about a move to Germany alone. You need to apply for a visa to come to Germany and the minimum age is 18. You can't 'purchase' visas or residence permits you have to apply and if granted you then pay a processing fee (around 60€ I think for a normal working visa).
> I appreciate your interest in moving here but I think you are a bit too young to think about making the move at the moment. It's something you should discuss with your parents or guardians first as moving to a new country (especially where they speak another language) is a big life changing move and has all sorts of implications for yourselves and your family.
> I would stay in education, learn German and if you really still want to come try, consider studying here on a student visa.


hi,does germany allow dual citizenship?
how much is the monthly expense in living in germany and is english widely spoken in germany?


----------



## James3214

Germany recognises dual citizenship. For monthly expenses it depends on where you live and other factors but it was mentioned in the recent moving to Munich thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...g-germany/71435-moving-munich.html#post465347

Competence in English varies. I would say it in some cities (like Frankfurt, Berlin) it is widely spoken or at least understood but outside of most cities and in the former Eastern Germany you could be struggling. Most people have learnt English and some will even surprise you with their competence in it.


----------

